# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Going on a cruise with these stops. Have been to Grand Cayman but many years ago.  I am interested in finding beaches with chairs to rent, nice lunch and drinks. Thanks!

## DAL

Going on a cruise with these stops. Have been to Grand Cayman but many years ago.  I am interested in finding beaches with chairs to rent, nice lunch and drinks. Thanks!

----------


## griemersma

Diane-  Just returned from a wonderful 8 days in Grand Cayman.  I would suggest that you take a boat to Rum Point.  Rum Point is out of the cruise ship area and the lounge chairs are free.  They have a beach bar called the The Wreck where you can buy drinks and get some lunch.  Let me know and I can give you some fun things to do.

----------


## DAL

Thank You!

----------

